# hi, i have a q about a brp truck !



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

ok im new to micro, so... tell me if this will work
this, http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAEY7&P=7
, with this http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0161p?&I=LZ0056A5
, this http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHHU9&P=7
, and these http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXD169&P=7
, and this  http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCVN5&P=M
sooooo, how will it run??? When i get it if it runs good me and my dad plan to make a track in my baement, and getting him one, btw i have to say this forum and these little cars are great!!
thanks,
mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The car and radio is a good deal. I would look for a 6 pack of AA batteries instead because of the pack size. For home use this car is fine. At this time we are racing V2 cars, but they take 6 2/3As in a 3 by 3 saddle pack.


----------

